# [SOLVED] AlienWare???????



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello my sister wants to buy an alienware computer(money is no object to her). I have heard that these can be very good computers but also they they are very bad and people have problems with them. I really don't know has anyone here had any reasonable success with them or and failures. Please don't post information based on other online forums I would like people with actually experience with there pcs.


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

If your getting a desktop I would just make one alienware is so overpriced that you could make something 2 times better for a lower price!!! So does she want quality? Or does she want a big price tag? Laptops on the otherhand compared to other sites such as dell and hp amazingly I find alienware laptops to actually be cheaper. I got an alienware laptop and only had to return it ounce before they got it right


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Well she wants a desktop. She dose not trust anyone to build it except for a company. It dosent have to be an alienware she just wants one of the hardcore gaming pc companies to build it so she has bragging rights.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

I have worked on and with Alienware computers a number of times . They are solid built computers without a doubt ....... top of the line parts for sure ...... they tend to be the latest and greatest parts available .....but then again they would have to be to justify the price tag.

I have found the majority of buyers have gotten a system that's way over their heads; 


I wont even go into the grossly over priced part ........ thats a given


i personally dont see an Alienware owner as having bragging rights >>>>>>> in fact "easily swindled" is more the label I assign them


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

the operator of the computer has to know enough about the glitches and quirks of a high performance computer ....... its like a high performance car ....... the owner has a wrench in his pocket !

those are not just add gas and drive machines


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Hey I have already tried to tell here all of this. She insists on having some high end gaming computer company build it for her. Oh yeah she only uses it for the internet and email. I am just wondering about the alienware customer services nightmares i keep hearing about. Even though shes wasting money on the high end computer I do not want here to lose it entirely. I have been looking my self and found vigor gaming computers, what do you guys feel about them.


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*



ngouterm said:


> Hey I have already tried to tell here all of this. She insists on having some high end gaming computer company build it for her. Oh yeah she only uses it for the internet and email. I am just wondering about the alienware customer services nightmares i keep hearing about. Even though shes wasting money on the high end computer I do not want here to lose it entirely. I have been looking my self and found vigor gaming computers, what do you guys feel about them.


She wants an alienware for everyday tasks...
Linderman once said something along the lines of "there's no point buying a sports car to go get groceries." Follow that advice. Please.
If you want good customer service there are plenty of other places to look. She seems a prime candidate for Dell, seeing as they cost more than usual but they pride themself on their customer satisfaction. I would hate to see an alienware computer go almost to waste =\


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

ahhhhhh Alien customer service ....... now thats another topic all together ...... they are "ok" if you are an experienced computer users ..... but I have seen them get rather snippy and snotty when an inexperienced user is calling for support .....

I havent even heard of vigor systems .... sorry

there are better choices ........ have you looked into the high end gaming Dell's I think that would be a smarter choice unless you or your sister are good at playing with the hick-ups ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Dell is much better at assisting buyers with lower levels of experience


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

lol she dose not want an average dell computer she dose not understand that the components are basically the same all that's different is the brand. Oh yes and about your quote "Linderman once said something along the lines of "there's no point buying a sports car to go get groceries."" She has a corvette and she does little else buy use it to go and get groceries. I'm not asking whether or not she should buy a high end system. I am just asking what one has the best reputation for quality service and no she wont settle for what she calls an average joe (ie. gateway, Dell, HP, Toshiba) even though half of those own high end gaming company's such as Alienware = Dell, VooDoo = HP. Yes I do realize the stupidity in her getting the computer and how she will never use it to its full potential. So with all that aside what high end gaming computer company is the best.

Btw I'm not trying to belittle any of you its just that she has the common sense of a brick.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

http://www.dell.com/content/product...n&s=dhs&cs=19&~oid=us~en~29~xpsdt_730_anav4~~


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Oh and I can fix almost anything that goes wrong she lives on the next street over.

here is the vigor website. vigorgaming


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

She wants it for email and internet!? *blows brains out* [falls on floor bleeding to death]


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

I did mention she has a corvette to get groceries. I think I did. I think she might just be certifiably insane if she did not make so much money.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

http://www.dell.com/content/product...n&s=dhs&cs=19&~oid=us~en~29~xpsdt_730_anav3~~


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Yeah .......... the Force Recon looks to fill your needs very well


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Maybe, but I doubt she'll go for the XPS just because its from dell. I will see her tonight and show it to her and see what happens. Since I am almost positive she will not go for it, any other alienware like company's that are better?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

the Force Recon series from Vigor Gaming ......... I would rather try that one -vs- alienware

at least Vigor is expereinced enough to put high quality power supplies in the build !


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Well like i said shes coming over tonight so I'll see hopefully i can convince her to at least get the vigor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Did you tell her that Dell owns AlienWare?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: AlienWare???????*



wrench97 said:


> Did you tell her that Dell owns AlienWare?




youre a cruel man Wrench ........ I was keeping that under my hat :laugh::tongue:


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Did you tell her pepsi secretly owns KFC, Pizza Hut, and Taco Bell.


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Thats hilarious/said/ironic that she has a corvette to get groceries.
By the way, you can configure a Mac to $27,788.95. And yes, that includes free shipping. You too can have two quad-core 3.2ghz processors, 32 gb ram (extra $9100), and a Quadro FX 5600 graphics card.
See if that's enough for her


----------



## ngouterm (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*

Ok now then, Yes I did tell her that dell owns alienware. Shes very stubborn. Anyways she came over lastnight and we configured her pc. She ended up going with the alienware . At least she has the money to waste. Well hopefully we have no problems thanks for the help.


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*



ngouterm said:


> Ok now then, Yes I did tell her that dell owns alienware. Shes very stubborn. Anyways she came over lastnight and we configured her pc. She ended up going with the alienware . At least she has the money to waste. Well hopefully we have no problems thanks for the help.


She should've gone for a tweaked out Mac like somebody listed above, instead of an Alienware for bragging rights...IMO , she should've gotten an EEEPC XD


----------



## DarkOwnagePeace (Sep 7, 2008)

*continues bleeding to death on floor*


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: AlienWare???????*



linderman said:


> youre a cruel man Wrench ........ I was keeping that under my hat :laugh::tongue:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Instead of dell, try a local computer store. Most are competant enough to build one for similar/less money than dell and you are almost guaranteed it will work, as they dont have a conveyor belt/production line in the back room...


----------

